# New battery time - TBolt or Rezound



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had the Rezound battery for just about as long as it's been "known" to work in the TBolt but from too many charging cycles, it appears to be worn out..... If I get 10 hours, that's a good day for me !! When I first got it, running Skyraider (with the Auto LTE tool), I'd get 14-16 hours.

What are reliable sources for either TBolt or Rezound batteries ? I only want OEM batteries and obviously NEW. Not interested in the extended batteries either. I've bought what people advertise as a "new" battery and have found them to be "New, tested", i.e. they look brand new, they hold a charge, but are in fact used.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah I bought a "new" Rezound battery from a merchant on Amazon. It wasn't in any kind of wrap like packaging, the gold contacts were like scratched, as all used batteries are, and it was dead. So I charged it up, but in the end had them send me a new one...The "new" one was charged, but still obviously used, I don't really know why I requested a new one...

Unfortunately I don't think what you're looking for exists, Amazon and eBay are your only options for phones this old, eBay might be your better bet since sellers have to include more detail about their particular item, as opposed to Amazon's "sell yours here" approach where we just list our item among the others that Amazon provides info for.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I know the HTC merge battery fits the bolt also and I think its a 1500 battery. Just have to flip the battery upside down. Wife has a merge so how I know.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

When I had the TBolt I rocked the Rezound battery for a brief period before retiring it for the GNex. Worked great and better than the giant 2750 for sure.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Sellers? Reputable, reliable sellers?

As noted, different phones use the BTR6425. It IS available new, just hoping to find where and ones that won't in fact be "like new".

Edit: Fixed battery #


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I know what you mean, why pay extra for "new" when it will probably be just as new as the "used" ones... I mean merchants like....hmm, they're not selling Rezound batteries anymore, and the price has inflated from like $4 including shipping to something like $10... Damn.

Wish I could help you more, sounds like the gouging effect or something like that has screwed us over once again


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Wish I could help you more, sounds like the gouging effect or something like that has screwed us over once again


 Huh ??

(6) sellers on Amazon that claim they're "new"

eBay will undoubtedly have many, many more.

Other than buying a battery from Verizon or a Verizon retailer, who have people bought them from ? I bought (2), one for each of our TBolts (wife and I have TBolts) when they were $20/ea vs the $40 they're currently at.


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought three batteries from this retailer: http://www.amazon.co...r=AJ893KNV8ME5K

for HTC Incredibles. Back then we had two handsets in the house. I chose it only after reading customer reviews of the store front itself. Sure enough, all batteries were spankin' new.










Edit: I guess what I'm saying is Amazon should be okay if you have time to research and compare the sellers. I trust them more than eBay when it comes to return policies as well.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I did look at Amazon more than eBay at this point. The seller you linked to doesn't have any of the Rezound/Thunderbolt/Vigor batteries at the moment though.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Safe to say my Rezound battery is shot when the standard, smaller TBolt battery lasts longer!









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Price gouging, when merchants see a spike in demand and adjust prices accordingly as per "make as much as possible" policies. I got my Rezound batteries when they were around $4/each, good luck getting one for that today, I'm guessing because of a spike in demand from Thunderbolt users combined with a shortage of supply, since the Rezound is getting on in months.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not looking for a $4 battery. I think you've misunderstood this thread... VZW wants $40 for the battery, either TBolt or Rezound. I simply want a NEW battery, not a used battery that a seller cleaned up and is claiming it to be new. I paid $20 before, knowing with 99.9% confidence it was absolutely brand new. Do I want it cheaper than $20? Sure!

Anyway, I ordered one off Amazon last night from a seller with good reviews.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

You've previously said nothing about Verizon selling you a battery. You asked about a reliable source for a _new _battery and I suggested Amazon might not be a good place.

I went on to say that the price had gone up from $4 to around $15, nowhere did I suggest you buy a $4 battery, which does not exist for the Thunderbolt.

Nevertheless, it makes sense to assume that the batteries appear used because they were briefly tested by the merchant, the last thing they want is to have to deal with refunds and returns, as you probably know.

Honestly, though, I can't tell how much "capacity" my battery has lost since its manufacture, perhaps it's down to 1420mAh or something like that by now... Anyone know of an app that tells us this information?


----------



## coolsilver (Mar 13, 2012)

I am about in the same boat. I been noticing my battery going pretty quickly before. I think ICS may killed it further. I noticed it is slightly swollen, nothing major but I know that is a bad sign.

Within the last couple weeks it has been acting sporadic. It's been rebooting which I attribute to ICS and Radio but I noticed a lot it has been saying the battery is dead yet I can boot to recovery and it runs for a bit. I've thought about deep cycling it but really I might ditch the battery for a new one.

Not sure how much longer I will be using this anyway as I hope new Nexus phones will be announced soon. I may go with a Droid Razr Maxx HD, devel phone. Keeping my unlimited data.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm certain at this point that my Rezound battery is worn out. My standard battery, which I swapped within probably a month of getting the TBolt lasts longer (it's effectively "new" or maybe 2 months old). I'm lucky to get 8 hours out of the Rezound battery now, but the standard battery, running AOSP ICS (Liquid's version) is doing REALLY well !! It never did this well running Sense (I rooted and installed Skyraider Zeus within 2 hours of unpacking my TBolt when I got it).

View attachment 32502


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm certain at this point that my Rezound battery is worn out. My standard battery, which I swapped within probably a month of getting the TBolt lasts longer (it's effectively "new" or maybe 2 months old). I'm lucky to get 8 hours out of the Rezound battery now, but the standard battery, running AOSP ICS (Liquid's version) is doing REALLY well !! It never did this well running Sense (I rooted and installed Skyraider Zeus within 2 hours of unpacking my TBolt when I got it).


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Nothing to complain about here ! This is 8+ hours longer than I EVER saw running Sense on this TBolt, even with the LTE on/off tool that Skyraider Zeus includes. I'm running Liquid's ICS AOSP ROM currently .... and don't see ever going back to Sense now !


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Your numbers are not accurate as you had a little charge there. Yeah its well known aosp gets better battery life and performs better over all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Your numbers are not accurate as you had a little charge there. Yeah its well known aosp gets better battery life and performs better over all.


 Yeah, yeah... blame my wife for that. She has a habit of plugging the phones in overnight. I saw it and unplugged it ! I don't think it was more than 15 minutes.


----------

